# Looking to volunteer with Air Cadet Sqn in Halifax area



## RatCatcher (20 Jul 2008)

Hi all;

I am looking to volunteer with an Air Cadet sqn in the Halifax area. I was just posted to the area and don't know the sqns here. I work at Stad so a sqn in that area or the Lwr Sackville area are prefered. 

I am army but my cadet experience is Air, both as a cadet (JLC, SLC, Staff Bagotville) and as staff (742 Sqn on wknds, a sqn in Edmonton on occasion, CLACSTC as a Medic). I am Reg Force, and billingual. My trade is Preventive Medicine. 

I am looking to meet with the CO hopefully prior to 18 Aug, I will be available only in late December to assist the Sqn due to my 6As in Borden.

For more information please contact me via these means...


P.R. Rochon


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Jul 2008)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> I am looking to volunteer with an Air Cadet sqn in the Halifax area. I was just posted to the area and don't know the sqns here. I work at Stad so a sqn in that area or the Lwr Sackville area are prefered.



Here's a start: http://www.regions.cadets.forces.gc.ca/atl/sites/intro_e.asp

All of the websites for cadet units in the Atlantic region are there (note, though, that not all units have websites).  Just looking quickly at it I see at least a couple of units in the Halifax area.

Best of luck getting in touch with someone.  If you happen to know the squadron number of a unit you're interested in I can provide the CO's e-mail address pretty easily.


----------

